# joining tunisian strips



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

a couple of days ago someone asked about tunisian crochet again and in a reply Jessica-Jean suggested they look at some videos that Bethtex has done for a "Tunisian Entrelac Baby Blanket". Thanks to Jessica-Jean. i had previously watched the videos which are explained very well. this time when i watched the first video it suggested to me how you could also do Tunisian Strips to join together and venturing on from a question that was asked of me i got out my hook and hopefully the "how to" in the following pictures will guide you through the process should you want to try it out. there could be many variations but this is the basis for you to experiment with.
to some degree this is how my lap rugs are done but of course when the work is in the round one has to contend with making increases along the way to accomodate the size.
these instructions are for flat panels and for those that do the wonderful embroidered afghans (which incidentally i am not very good at) they could be of some use.
I would love to see someone try out my notes just so that i know all my time will not be invane.
there are 20 pictures for you to look at so i will not caption them and just number them as they come
have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

This is great info. Thanks for sharing John


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi John
I am glad that I am not the only one who does the Tunisian by way of the bump, or hump as I call it.
However, I do do the rest differently.
So far though, everytime I try to take a photo of it, its too blurry because of the light, sometimes because of the color making the detail too hard to see and I think sometimes because of the digital camera. 
I'll try to use my scanner to scan it in.

Have you thought of doing the edge in the tunisian stitch adding picots are you went.

I'll try to get a pic when I can to show you what i mean.

Rhyanna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


Jessica Jean, you are a darling for putting this in PDF file. Thanks


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting that John. I love tunisian for afghans but mine always turn out much too curly. 
How do you keep yours from curlying so much.
I think tunisian crochet is great for picture afghans I would do more but for the curling,


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

I want to thank you too John, for putting all this on here, I am going to start learning how to do this. I think it is really pretty stitches put together. I wish I was as talented as you are.


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Am I right in assuming that Tunisian crochet is what we used to call the afghan stitch? I have a afghan I made 20 years ago in strips and one of the panels looks just like this.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

John and Jessica, what would we do without you to make things easy for us?!?!?!
A BIG thank you to you both.
I liked the instructions so much I was going to copy the pictures into a Word document. The only thing is that I have to copy and special paste each picture, but Jessica, you saved me.


----------



## sherby (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the joining strips tutorial, John and to Jessica-Jean for the PDF of it. I was asking last week about the tunisian and double-ended crochet instruction and pattern help. Friends on KP are an endless source of information. Thanks again!


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you so much John for your Tunisian join tutorial.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh this is being bookmarked.. thanks for all the great information...


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


You are the BEST! Thank you so much. Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

John and Jessica-Jean, Thank You.........without you I would spend more time wondering how..instead of getting to do what I love. You guys ROCK!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

John, you are awesome! You and Jessica-Jean should collaborate on a book. I'd be the first to buy it.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


Jessica-Jean, you are awesome! You and John should collaborate on a book. I'd be the first to buy it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

John, thank you so much! I appreciate all the effort you went to. It will make it easier for me and others. Tunisian crochet is on my list of things to learn this year. I really like the look of it. Thanks again John!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you John and Jessica. Where else will everyone work so well together for a common goal AND share with others. I love this site!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Thank you John and Jessica. Where else will everyone work so well together for a common goal AND share with others. I love this site!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I have never tried this but thanks to your tutorial I'm going to.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


hello Jessica-Jean, Many thanks for converting to the different formats. You are a wizard. i don't know how to do that. can you send me a PM and tell me what to do?
best regards, John


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

John and Jessica-Jean thank you both very much.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

yooperdooper said:


> Thanks for posting that John. I love tunisian for afghans but mine always turn out much too curly.
> How do you keep yours from curlying so much.
> I think tunisian crochet is great for picture afghans I would do more but for the curling,


Hi there, if you search my topics you should find instructions also on how to stop the curling. however there are several ways. the sample pieces in this post have not had anything done to them whilst they were being done and they did curl which is the nature of Tunisian but the completed samples joined together have been steam blocked. I am very prone to blocking anything i make which is what some people will say "kills" the work. I would agree with them BUT if i want something blocked "hard" then i do it whilst on the other hand if there are areas that i don't want flattened altogether then i will only "hover" the steam iron over that part. i am usually only working with acrylic yarn and when i am about to steam the project i make sure it is covered with a dry cloth before putting the iron to it otherwise you could get the fibres melting and sticking to the iron.
have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Patforster said:


> Am I right in assuming that Tunisian crochet is what we used to call the afghan stitch? I have a afghan I made 20 years ago in strips and one of the panels looks just like this.


Hi Pat, in a word YES. the stitch has several other names one of which is "Tricot" the modern day version is now called "Tunisian"
Have a great day, regards, John


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

did you find out how to prevent the curling? curious.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> did you find out how to prevent the curling? curious.


Tunisian Simple Stitch curls and biases; such is its nature. If you look at patterns for it, you'll see that every _flat_ item has a wide/heavy crochet border. Older patterns (written before the advent of flexible afghan hooks) always have the afghans worked in narrow strips ... the better to keep the curl/bias under the control of the crocheted border and the crocheted joinings.

Another method of taming - somewhat - those faults might be the use of a much larger than usual hook; I admit to not having tried that ... yet.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a million, Jessica-Jean! John, I can't wait to try this, you are an inspiration.


Jessica-Jean said:


> For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.


----------



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean and Thank you John. Now I have something to refer to. Makes it so much easier with pics.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent tutorial!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you John and Jessica


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for this tutorial- you are such a blessing--


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree, thank you - Jessica-Jean & John.


rene said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For ease of printing, I've attached John's tutorial in your choice of formats.
> ...


----------

